# Suche auch einen Gästepass



## StevenB (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo 
wie die Überschrift schon sagt suche ich auch einen Gästepass.
Ich würde gerne mit zwei meiner Freunde spielen, die auch die Testversion haben.
Wäre super wenn jemand einen für mich hätte


----------

